# Moving Ahead with our move to Cyprus



## MacGeorge2429 (Jan 20, 2018)

We have now committed to moving to the Larnaca area of Cyprus on the 1st of November 2022. We have booked flights and secured a short term holiday let for 6 weeks in Oroklini. I suspect things will start to accelerate quickly now and I seem to have a to-do list as long as my arm.

But I would like some help with the following:

1. Letting Agents in the Larnaca area for long term lets of at least 12 months

2. Reliable second-hand car dealerships in the same area

3. Anyone (solicitor\faciliator) who could help us with the red tape of getting a Cypriot bank account and applying for residency status in the Larnaca area.

4. A good insurance broker in the Larnaca area to organise, medical, house, pet and car insurance.

5. Good removal company to ship my furniture over.

Thanks in advance


----------



## MacGeorge2429 (Jan 20, 2018)

I thought I would just do a little update. Our move is moving ahead very quickly now, especially after we sold our UK home. We finally found a long term let but not in the Larnaca area as originally planned. We secured an unfurnished 3 bedroom bungalow with pool in the Paphos area during a visit in June. We are renting from the 1st of September from a Cypriot family who have been brilliant.

The property is currently being repainted inside and out and any repairs needed are being done. I get regular updates and photos from the landlord. We arrive on the 28th September. We have used Peter Morton to bring all our furniture across, not the cheapest but not too bad. Our furniture leaves us in the UK on the 16th of September and is expected to take 5 weeks to arrive. I just felt they were the most professional of all the removal companies we contacted. PM have really helped us in the transfer of residency so we don’t need to pay import duties.

We have our immigration appointments for early October with help from Mel Osborne. We have also have sorted out an appointment with Hellenic bank to open an account a few days after we arrive.


----------



## balthy (May 26, 2021)

Paphos area is where I would go, the more north, the better. Hope it goes well for you.


----------

